# Paphiopedilum Leybaudianum (haynaldianum x philippinense)



## JawDroppingSlippers (Mar 6, 2021)

As a Paph novice, and after watching three of my Maudiae types bloom in February, I’m thrilled to watch my first multifloral paph open up today . It’s not as exotic as the specimens I’ve seen in this forum, but I’m grateful to start off positively with these easier-to-grow hybrid plants. It’s so rewarding!


----------



## JawDroppingSlippers (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally in full bloom


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 4, 2021)

Excellent flowers!
Excellent plant!
Excellent spike stake, that has to be a limited edition?


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2021)

Saw your thread not before now and I must agree....your Paph. Leybaudianum looks excellent in all.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 19, 2021)

Congratulations! You wrote "It’s not as exotic as the specimens I’ve seen in this forum..." but to me is more than exotic... it is SPLENDID! Thanks for sharing! (BTW I have my Lebaudyanum spiking right now)


----------



## JawDroppingSlippers (Apr 19, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Excellent flowers!
> Excellent plant!
> Excellent spike stake, that has to be a limited edition?



LOL. When placed on the edge of the pot to avoid roots, it just seemed easier to gently coax the spike to a straighter position with bendable craft wire. I later changed it to black wire which is not as shiny


----------



## Just1more (Apr 21, 2021)

Beautiful group shot! Two comments, glass bowls for your plants? Are they grown this way or is this just for display? the Paph in the front, right bowl, is that Paph Deperle? I have a deperle that is blooming now, looks identical to your plant. I was expecting a solid colored creamy white! When mine unfurled I was disappointed, I wanted white! This color combo has grown on me and now, I love it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting staking technique. It actually adds to rather then taking away from the display. 
Well colored and well displayed Lebaudyanum too.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 23, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Interesting staking technique. It actually adds to rather then taking away from the display.
> Well colored and well displayed Lebaudyanum too.


12 AWG copper wire is my favorite staking/engineering medium.... so easy to use and re-use... and works well... any home improvement projects i have that 'emit' wire trash just add to the inventory...


----------



## JawDroppingSlippers (Apr 23, 2021)

Just1more said:


> Beautiful group shot! Two comments, glass bowls for your plants? Are they grown this way or is this just for display? the Paph in the front, right bowl, is that Paph Deperle? I have a deperle that is blooming now, looks identical to your plant. I was expecting a solid colored creamy white! When mine unfurled I was disappointed, I wanted white! This color combo has grown on me and now, I love it!


Glass bowls- Instead of pebble trays, my mottled leaf paphs are in 12 inch bowls that I got at a craft store. Other than regular indoor air movement, there’s a HEPA unit a few feet away that helps fans the air. After I found a mealy bug in a fairly newly purchased Tomiko Moon, I was hoping the barriers will make it harder for the bug to quickly move to a neighboring plant . 
Yep, That’s a Deperle. Like you I was looking for a white one but could only find the pink form. Very pretty and the 3rd flower just opened.


----------

